# Where do you buy your parts and gadgets?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

https://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html for foam pads. 1 sheet is enough to do all surfaces on a Strike including a Yeti cooler twice if you figure it out right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> https://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html for foam pads. 1 sheet is enough to do all surfaces on a Strike including a Yeti cooler twice if you figure it out right.


I bought 2 sheets at ~$65 a sheet and it covered both platforms, both under gunnels, push pole holders and helm pad with enough left over to do a couple of platforms on my friend’s boat. Mine is almost two years old and is holding up great.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

What do you cut it with?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Razor knife or router


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

On the platforms I left it a little big and used a grinder with flap disc to clean up the edges along with the starboard. It turned out very sharp.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine sits in sun 24/7. Holding up OK for about 18 months. I just used a razor blade t cut along a straight edge and a coffee can for curves. Was pretty easy.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

How about the board material under the foam for the platforms?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> How about the board material under the foam for the platforms?


1/2” starboard, cut and tool with anything you’d use on wood.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Accon Marine is a good place to get poll holders and cleats


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On the platforms I left it a little big and used a grinder with flap disc to clean up the edges along with the starboard. It turned out very sharp.
> 
> View attachment 76064
> View attachment 76066


What color is that? Looks nice. I have grey seadek on the osprey but it gets hot so was thinking a lighter color for the platforms


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Rookiemistake said:


> What color is that? Looks nice. I have grey seadek on the osprey but it gets hot so was thinking a lighter color for the platforms


That’s my problem is the materials like gunmetal grey in my skiff and it is sooo hot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that color was White Granite. It seemed to be the best color choice since it is kind of off white with grey marbling. It cleans up nicely and doesn’t show dirty spots as much as a solid off white would.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Any advice on removing existing foam?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> Any advice on removing existing foam?


Heat gun (don’t cook your gelcoat), plastic putty knives, oven cleaner to get the rest of the adhesive off.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Oven cleaner? Haven't tried that yet. Funny you guys are talking about your foam getting hot. I have a fairly dark camo from SBT and fish barefoot and never really noticed it getting hot but I guess I try to get off the water before 12 - that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> Oven cleaner? Haven't tried that yet. Funny you guys are talking about your foam getting hot. I have a fairly dark camo from SBT and fish barefoot and never really noticed it getting hot but I guess I try to get off the water before 12 - that may have something to do with it.


Maybe they have super sensitive feet...bwahaha
Yes, oven cleaner works amazingly well.
https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Off-Professional-Fume-Cleaner-Lemon/dp/B007RFQ8WK


----------

